# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  تحديث ملفات التورنادو hwk ini 10/05/2012

## bodr41

* 
تحديث ملفات التورنادو 10/05/2012 * *ATTACHED IS THE LATEST INI FOR HWK USERS. NEW LANGUAGE DESCRIPTION FOR THE FOLLOWING MODELS ADDED:  ملف ini لمستخدمي التورنادو (hwk) ايضافة جديدة للغة للموديلات التالية :  RM-834 NOKIA 202
RM-832 NOKIA 203 
NEW MODELS ADDED: 
RM-849 Nokia 610 NFC
RM-833 Nokia 203.1
RM-811 Nokia 110.1
RM-810 Nokia 110
RM-808 Nokia 900.1
RM-802 Nokia 800C
RM-767 Nokia 306
RM-768 Nokia 306.1
RM-714 Nokia 311*  *يمكن اضافة الملف في هدا المسار
x :\ Program Files \ Nokia \ Phoenix
او من هدا المسار
x : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ UFS_DCT x BB5  ملاحظة : هدا الملف يضيف تحديث معلومات ملف اللغة للموديلات المدكورة وانه لا يضيف موديلات جديدة الى القائمة  
DCTxBB5*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## ameerl

مشكور   اخي

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

